# Possibly looking into getting a commuting e bike or motorcycle - 35mph minimum speed!



## 1974 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,
this is not a decision I am jumping into right away primarily because of _fear_ of getting myself killed, but the reason I am considering it is because I am yet to find such thing as a cheap electric car. I am looking to either get an electric bike or motorcycle.

My requirement though is something that can go at least 35 mph and possibly 45 mph, and I will be using it daily for about 15 miles to ride to my work very early in the morning while it's completely dark outside and the traffic is light, and on the way back it will be in heavy traffic and possibly in rainy conditions too. (In the morning I will be wearing all kinds of blinking lights so that I am seen!) The road has a 35 mph max speed and has one short section of 45 mph max speed. If it will be the electric motorcycle I am almost sure it will be the City Slicker because it's one of the cheapest possible I can get. From what I've compared, the City Slicker is actually cheaper than the e bikes I've seen! And if it's an e-bike, I am looking for advice of what's the cheapest and most solid bike that can go 35-45 mph., and can last me at least several years.... The Sir Ron?

The second thing is that I prefer to customize the motorcycle or the bike with some baskets that will hold 20-50 lbs of groceries. The sellers of the City Slicker already gave me the details on cargo customization for some extra money, but if instead it will be an e bike then I have to figure that out. Also replacing tires, brakes, etc., will be important, so the parts need to be available for purchase.

Which one I crave more? I don't know. For sure the motorcycle will be more stable at 35-45 mph., and I will be less worried. There is a railroad section on the road that I will be going over with that speed and it concerns me a bit if I am with a bike as opposed to with a motorcycle. The thing with the motorcycle thought is that I have to pay for insurance which is a turn off, and I also get only 1 year warranty. The e bike on the other hand is more expensive to buy (if it will be the Sir Ron), but over time the expenditure will even out because I will not have to pay for insurance and tag renewals... and I wouldn't even have to get a motorcycle license. Although, I probably wouldn't even have to get a motorcycle license with the City Slicker either because it's considered a moped.

And finally, with the e bike I would be able to go mountain biking, while I wouldn't be able to do that with the motorcycle.

So, what are your suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Anything that can do this



1974 said:


> My requirement though is something that can go at least 35 mph and possibly 45 mph





1974 said:


> And finally, with the e bike I would be able to go mountain biking


is simply not legal on mountain bike trails. Get this part out of your head. If you're looking for something to go the speed limit on streets, you want a motorcycle, e- or not.


----------



## 1974 (Mar 2, 2011)

An e bike is not legal on mountain bike trails? I didn't know that.
I've been only to few bike trails, and with all the turns the ride is at about 5-10 mph.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

There are 3 classes of e-bikes by law ,the first is limited to 20mph pedal assisted , the second is limited to 23 mph I think also with pedals ,the third I think is limited to 28 mph no pedals ,has a throttle of some sort. So if you want to go 35 or more you need a motorcycle. There are also laws on how much power a e bike can produce ,that limits how fast they will go.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

This for California, most other states are the same:

Class 1; 750 watt max motor; 20 MPH max assisted speed; pedal assist only (no throttle).

Class 2; 750 watt max motor; 20 MPH max assisted speed; has throttle.

Class 3; 750 watt max motor; 28 MPH max assisted speed; pedal assist only (no throttle).

All of the above are considered ELECTRIC bicycles.

Mopeds aka "MOTORIZED bicycles" max speed 30 MPH and 4 HP (3000 watt); Need M1 or M2 license beyond 48 hours for rentals.

Beyond that it's a motorcycle and you need an M1 license.​


----------

